# 2011: The Year in Review



## nickel (Dec 27, 2011)

Για να μη νομίζουμε ότι είμαστε στο επίκεντρο όλων των γεγονότων, για να θυμηθούμε και άλλα πράγματα που μας απασχόλησαν το 2011 (και μερικά να τα πάρουμε είδηση τώρα, καθυστερημένα), για να δούμε κεφάλαια που έκλεισαν και καινούργια που άνοιξαν, αξίζουν τα πέντε βιντεάκια που τσάκωσα στο Yahoo, με τα γεγονότα του έτους από 5 διαφορετικές γωνιές.

http://yearinreview.yahoo.com/2011/blog/7055/2011-a-choronological-look-back/

Αν βρείτε και άλλα τέτοια που να αξίζουν, πείτε μας.


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2011)

...
 New York Times. Η ιστορία του 2011 από σκοπιά ανθρώπινη, πιο προσωπική. Άνθρωποι που άφησαν τη ζωή μέσα στον χρόνο που (ακόμα δεν) μας πέρασε.

*The Lives They Lived
*December 22, 2011
Maybe it seems this way every year, but 2011 felt marked by more than its fair allotment of iconic deaths. Steve Jobs, Betty Ford, Elizabeth Taylor, Geraldine Ferraro and Christopher Hitchens, as well as Osama bin Laden and Muammar el-Qaddafi. You will not read about them in these pages. The Lives They Lived is not a greatest-hits issue. Instead, we gravitated to those lives with an untold tale.

For storytelling expertise, we enlisted Ira Glass and his team from “This American Life” to edit a special section devoted to ordinary people. And through social media, we put out a request to readers for pictures of loved ones. Samples of the hundreds of submissions we received are beautiful evidence that every life is a story worth remembering. 


*The Music They Made
* Jerry Leiber and Nick Ashford had a lot in common. They wrote some of the most enduring songs in the pop canon, and each was half of a legendary songwriting team: Leiber and Stoller, Ashford and Simpson. They also happened to die on the same day, Aug. 22, 2011, creating the intriguing duo of Ashford and Leiber. And so they are a part of The Music They Made. This is a mix that celebrates those surprising connections. It unites “Yakety Yak” and the Bush Tetras, Amy Winehouse and Marvin Gaye, 1977 punk and “Penny Lane.” But the true common thread? They were all amazing artists who died this year. 
_Wm. Ferguson [video]http://video.nytimes.com/video/2011/12/22/magazine/100000001239922/the-music-they-made.html[/video]

_*#LastTweet
*Of the notable people who passed this year, many were active on Twitter. Here is a sample of their (unwitting) final messages. 

Joan Elliott-Said, a k a Poly Styrene, singer and former frontwoman for the punk band X-Ray Spex, posted April 19: 
"Slowly slowly trying 2 get better miss my walk along the promenade. Would b so nice 2 sing again & play #GenerationIndigo live. Luv Poly X"
She died of cancer on April 25.
...

*The Lives They Loved 
*We invited readers to contribute a photograph of someone close to them who died this year. Here are some that illustrate a story from their lives.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2011)

daeman said:


> ...
> *The Lives They Loved
> *We invited readers to contribute a photograph of someone close to them who died this year. Here are some that illustrate a story from their lives.


Απίστευτα συγκινητικές ιστορίες...


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2012)

...*
Best photos of the year 2011* from Reuters 

 From the uprisings across the Arab world to the devastating earthquake, tsunami and nuclear disaster in Japan, there was no lack of news in 2011. Reuters photographers covered the breaking news events as well as captured more intimate, personal stories. In this showcase, the photographers offer a behind the scenes account of the images that helped define the year. 
100 PHOTOS. 

Αντιγράφω μία από τις ελάχιστες όχι φρικτές και δυσοίωνες που βρήκα ανάμεσα στις εκατό:







_Switzerland's photographer Denis Balibouse files his pictures under a full moon sky from Mont-Cenis Pass Road in Lanslebourg during the Grande Odyssee sled dogs race January 19, 2011. This picture was taken with a long exposure. REUTERS/Denis Balibouse 

_“For the first time, this year I covered the Grande Odyssee sled dogs race close to the French Italian border for five days. On two occasions the mushers had to spend a night out sleeping in a tent next to their dogs, without the help of their handlers. I was offered by organizers to stay for the night in a hotel-restaurant some 500 yards away from the Polar Base as the lift would close at 9pm. I thought of the different pictures I could take than the usual action. On my second visit I was unable to connect to a mobile phone network to send my images so I decided to try from an overlooking point nearby. I was bewildered by the scene that was now light by a near full moon. I stayed nearly an hour as the temperature was not extreme. I sent my pictures but cherish that moment of sitting in the snow watching the clouds move; a nice experience of being “within” the landscape.“


----------

